
Wolfram Alpha Can't - zwegner
https://twitter.com/wacnt
======
zwegner
Saw this page linked from slatestarcodex.com, and was immediately nerd-sniped.
I read through the entire history and was amazed by the depth and variety of
all the different queries, some of them quite amusing. Pretty mind-opening to
think of the level of AI needed to solve these automatically. Good source of
puzzles and interview questions too--I wrote programs to solve a bunch of
them.

